# Suche Klöckner S30-S3 Software (DOS) Für PS3



## Anonymous (8 August 2005)

Suche dringend Software für PS3 von Klöckner Möller.
Software ist von Möller nicht mehr erhältlich.
Bräuchte auch eine Schnittstelle.
Danke
Hausmeister


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 August 2005)

Hallo,
schau mal in diesem Beitrag: http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3921&start=0 ist 4. letzte Beitrag.


----------



## Anonymous (24 August 2005)

*Suche leider immer noch*

Der Autor des  Beitrages meldet sich leider nicht bei mir.
Bin somit immer noch auf der suche.
Und bei Möller bekommt auch leider keine brauchbare Hilfe.
Nur das die Software nicht mehr lieferfähig ist.
hausmeister :?


----------



## lorenz2512 (24 August 2005)

Hallo,
ich glaube ich habe da noch irgendwas rumliegen, ist aber 6 Disketten gross, heist Sucosoft S30, müßte das sein, bei Bedarf schreib mal eine E-Mail , unten steht die Kontaktadresse.


----------



## Windtek (3 März 2006)

*Sucosoft S30*

Hallo, lorenz,
Wir sind an der Software interessiert, bitte mir mitzuteilen, wie ich sie erhalten kannn.
E-Mail.  windtek@t-online.de


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 März 2006)

Hallo,
hast Post, leider schon vergriffen.


----------



## uwe78 (10 Mai 2006)

*suche sucosoft s30*

hallo 
ich bi auch schon ewig auf der suche nach der software, könntest du mir die auch schicken????
Bitte!!!!!!!
Danke Gruss UWE


----------



## uwe78 (11 Mai 2006)

danke werde es mal probieren!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willi (16 März 2007)

Anonymous schrieb:


> Suche dringend Software für PS3 von Klöckner Möller.
> Software ist von Möller nicht mehr erhältlich.
> Bräuchte auch eine Schnittstelle.
> Danke
> Hausmeister


 
Hallo Hausmeister,
deine Suche stammt aus 2005. Hast du bis heute Erfolg gehabt? Ich suche auch die Software von KlöMoe S30-S3.


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 März 2007)

hallo,
@ Willi: hast private Nachricht


----------



## Stromer (17 März 2007)

Für diese SPS, also die PS3 und die kleine PS4-100 gibt es sowohl ein Handprogrammiergerät als auch Software.
Für den Betrieb des PG (PC) ist ein besonderes Verbindungskabel notwendig, das in der Mitte mit einem kleinen Kästchen ausgestattet ist.

Falls jemand Interesse an solchen SPS und an der Soft, samt dem Kabel hat soll er sich mit mir in Verbindung setzen.
Ich habe eine in Betrieb und brauche lediglich noch das Handprogrammiergerät, das reicht mir falls ich Änderungen machen muss.

Diese Soft samt Kabel eigenet sich nicht für die PS4-200, PS4-150 und deren Nachfolgemodelle.


----------



## willi (18 März 2007)

*Sucosoft S30-S3*

Hab vielen Dank für dein Angebot. Habe mittlerweile alles zusammen - auch das Schnittstellenkabel zur PS3

Gruß Willi


----------



## sascha g (21 März 2007)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine PS3 geschenk bekommen kann mir einer die Software S30 Schicken per mail und eine Pinbelegung für das Kabel einen RS232/RS485 Wandler kann ich selber bauen.


Gruß


Sascha


----------



## sascha g (1 April 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab ne RS485-Karte von Möller bekommen leider hat der Rechner den ich hab für die SPS nur eine Partition und wenn ich S30 instalieren will kommt so ne Meldung konnte nicht auf Laufwerk D zugreifen hat einer ne ahnung wie ich das umgehen kann.


Gruß


Sascha


----------



## Uwe Schröder (4 April 2007)

*Eine kleine Hilfe !!!???*

Hallo Sascha!

Man kann durch die taste F wie Fehler diesen Aufruf quittieren und kann dann einfach wieter arbeiten.

mfg. Uwe schröder


----------



## sascha g (4 April 2007)

*Sps*

Hallo,

ich hab von meinem Prozess und Automatisierungs Lehrer eine RS485 Karte geschenkbekommen allerdings versteh ich nicht wie ich die Jumper und die Schalter darauf einstellen muss.

ftp://ftp.moeller.net/DOCUMENTATION/AWA_INSTRUCTIONS/09180689.pdf

Die kleine Beschreibung hilft mir irgendwie nicht weiter, kann mir jemand von euch helfen?


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## sascha g (16 April 2007)

Hallo,

also ich muss die Firma Klöckner Möller mal loben die kopieren mir die Bedienungsanleitungen für die PS3 und für Sucosoft S30 und schicken sie mir für lau.


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## epelektrika (18 August 2008)

*Ärgerlich*

Hallo,
könnte mir auch jemand die S30-S3 Software schicken?
Habe in der Firma von meinem Vorgänger einen 33MHz Laptop (ja ein Koffer ohne Akku) mit der Software geerbt, hat wohl noch gelaufen als er da war.
Letzte Woche musste ich ein Programm ändern und hab festgestellt das die CMOS Batterie ausgelaufen ist und leider die Leiterbahnen auf dem Mainboard zerstört hat .
Habe aber noch 6 Kleinsteuerungen mit PS4 -100 / PS4-201-MM1 / PS306 laufen; die Steuerungen habe ich noch von der Festplatte retten können, brauche jetzt nur noch die Inst.-Dateien, weil das einfache kopieren des Programmes nicht funktionierte.

Vielen Dank in vorraus
Marco


----------



## t.g (1 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Auf der Suche nach der Software bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Auch wenn der letzte Beitrag schon etwas länger her ist.. ich versuche mal mein Glück.
Könnte mir eventuell noch jemand die S30-S3 Software per Mail zukommen lassen? Weiß leider nicht, wo ich sonst noch dran kommen könnte. Jeder Tipp ist willkommen! Hab im Internet leider keine weitere Anlaufstelle gefunden. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus. 

Viele Grüße,

t.g


----------



## Ludewig (1 Mai 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=30205


----------



## t.g (1 Mai 2010)

Sascha, vielen herzlichen Dank für Deine Email!! :s12:


----------



## DERFNAM (7 Oktober 2010)

*Klöckner Möller Sucosoft 30-P3*

Hallo lorenz2512,
bin auch aktuell noch ein Suchender für oben genanntes Program.
Gibt es da noch eine Möglichkeit für mich?

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## DERFNAM (7 Oktober 2010)

Hallo lorenz2512,
auch ich suche aktuell nach der Sucosoft 30-PS3 Software.
Besteht auch für mich die Möglichkeit das Paket von Dir zu bekommen?

Gruß

Manfred


----------



## peter(R) (9 Oktober 2010)

Wäre auch ein seeehr dankbarer Abnehmer !!!

peter(R)


----------

